# April Fool's!! Oysters are Back Tonight!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

We're very sorry for the miscommunication but Chef Dano pulled through and found us some oysters! HOORAY!!

So, please come out if you haven't already made plans.

$1 off drinks and FREE OYSTERS tonight at Gilligan's Tiki


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome


----------

